# Reptile room build!



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Well after months of planning I've started my reptile room build.

Footings dug and concreted.

Will be 3m x 3m, constructed from concrete blocks and fully insulated. 



















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

The beginning of something beautiful that I'm sure will be painful in parts! Good luck!


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Nice to see this look forward to it progressing. I myself plan on building a reptile room myself still got a log of research to do though. How do you plan on heating the room?


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks, it'll take me a few month to finish but at least I've started! 

With it being built from 6" 7n block and lined with 4" insulation heating should be minimal. Prob a oil radiator in winter. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Bit more progress. 2 course of blocks layed on the side to get me level to top of garage foundations.

Area leveled and some old rubble smashed up ready for 100mm hardcore. 25mm sand. Dpm. 50mm insulation. 100mm concrete 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, you were lucky to have a stray electric cable coming up out of the ground , just inside your plot 

Seriously though, I love these type of threads were we can see all the work in progress , right from the beginning .

Looking good , by the way .


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Cheers. If the rain holds out I might even get out the ground tomorrow! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Bit more progress









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixxdog (Jun 27, 2013)

Tom said:


> Bit more progress image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Looks like it's progressing nicely :2thumb:


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Tom said:


> imageimageimageimage
> 
> More progress. Now glazed and waiting for the roof. Got a pallet of Kingspan coming tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Insulation has arrived! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Stud work and insulation going in. One wall lined with the osb. 

My assistant also helping lol.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Looking really good, I remember building mine, it was good fun.


----------



## phlegmatical (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you need planing permission for a build like this?


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Depends on the local arrangements in your area but I didn't need planning or building regulations. You can find out more info at planningportal gov.uk


----------



## Fuzzynuts (May 24, 2014)

Looks great wish I could do something like that oh well need to put the lottery on then lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Only cost a couple of k.


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Builder by any chance? Looking good! Love the dog to!


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

Not a buider mate..have an office job. Just good with my hands (and have a few mates) roof is on now and 50 % lined.


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Fair enough! I'm a builder and wouldn't of known you was! Going to build something like this in the future! 



Tom said:


> Not a buider mate..have an office job. Just good with my hands (and have a few mates) roof is on now and 50 % lined.


----------

